# Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Seid gegrüßt! 
Ich habe letztens meinen Pc formatiert. Davor habe ich meine wichtigsten Daten auf den Laptop von meinem Bruder gezogen, mit Hilfe eines USB sticks (waren so 20 Ladungen ^^). Meine Frage: Kann ich nun den Laptop mit meinem PC verbinden, um meine Daten rüberzuschieben? Habe mal gelesen, dass es irgendwie mit einem LAN kabel geht. Kann mir bitte jmd erklären wie ich das hinbekomme. BTW: gegoogled hab ich schon, aber wohl falsch, da ich net fündig geworden bin. Finde nur themen bei denen leute über lan verbindn um zu zocken und so ^^. 
Wir haben beide Windows 7 (Professional & Ultimate). 

Vielen, vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus 
mfG


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Du brauchst ein Crossover Lan Kabel. Gibts in jedem Laden.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Crossover Lan Kabel. Gibts in jedem Laden.




aha und weiter bitte? ^^was dann ?


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Einfach zusammen stecken, dann hast du in der Regel direkt eine Verbindung. Unter Win7 noch das Laufwerk oder die Ordner Freigeben mit den entsprechenden Zugriffsrechten und dann kannst du hin und her schieben.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

ok und mit einem normalen Lan Kabel geht es also nicht?


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Nein, damit geht das nicht. Da müsstest du über einen Hub/Switch gehen. Beim Crossover Kabel sind die Kabel intern gedreht damit man darauf verzichten kann.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

ok gibt es vllt noch eine andere Methode? Der LAptop ist per Wlan an den gleichen Router verbunden. Kann man vllt die Daten so "rüberschicken". Ist dir solch eine Methode bekannt? Müsste ja eig. gehn, Laptop schickt per Wlan Daten zum Router, Router per Lankabel an meinen PC. ? ^^


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Natürlich, ist ja wie ein Netzwerk. ZWar recht langsam, das das W-Lan einfach bremst, aber es geht.

Musst nur mal schauen ob die Rechner sich im Netzwerk finden. Normalerweise sollten sie sich finden. Aber frag mich jetzt nicht wie man das konfiguriert wenn sie sich nicht finden, da kann ich dann gleich einen Roman schreiben. Ein bisschen komplizierter ist das schon und wenn du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, solltest du in deinem Bekannten/Freundeskreis mal fragen ob da jemand Ahnung hat.


----------



## Tomfighter (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Hey, 

über W-Lan ist die Verbindung kein Problem, einfach einen Ordner freigeben und los gehts.

Hier ein link, der dir helfen könnte: Anleitung: Mit Windows 7 per WLAN ins Internet - NETZWELT


MfG Tomfighter


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

hmm aber ich versteh noch nicht, wie ich dann den freigegebenen Ordner auf meinen Rechner rüberziehen kann. hmmm...


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Start -> Netzwerk. Da müsste der jeweilige Rechner zu finden sein und du kannst wie im Explorer, Daten einfach zu dir kopieren.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Muss ich eine Remote-Verbindung herstellen oder wie?


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Nein, musst du nicht. Den anderen Rechner solltest du ganz normal im Netzwerk sehen können ohne was zu machen. Wenn nicht, sind weitere Einstellungen nötig. Hast du niemanden der sich ein wenig mit Netzwerken auskennt? Dir alles hier zu erklären ist schlichtweg zu viel, zumal man ein gewisses Grundwissen haben muss um eine Erklärung zu verstehen. Wenn es jemand hier machen möchte, bitte, aber es ist eben keine Kleinigkeit die mal eben schnell erklärt ist.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Doch ich sehe ihn, aber wenn ich drauf drücke, muss ich PW und Benutzernamen eintippen. was für ein Benutzername und PW? wir haben beide kein PW am PC.


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Geh mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Netzwerk und Freigabe. Hier kann man die Passwortabfrage ausschalten.


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

ok Kaktus Danke dir soweit! Jedoch werde ich jetzt erstmal Basketball-Wm anschaun, grad SPanien-Serbien, gutes Match. Danach guck ich mal weiter 
mfg, bis dann


----------



## Warlock54 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

bringt es mich weiter, wenn ich mit beiden in eine Heimnetzgruppe beitrete?


----------



## Kaktus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Ist im Grunde egal, sofern du die Passworteingabe nicht ausstellst, macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Warlock54 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

Hi Leute! 
Ich hab mir jetzt ein cross-over Kabel zugelegt. Wie gehts jetzt weiter? Ich verbinde den Pc mit dem Laptop jedoch geschieht nichts ^^. Help !


----------



## Dancingsheep (13. September 2010)

*AW: Pc mit LapTop verbinden, um Daten rüber zu schieben*

bei crossover-verbindungen ist es ganz ratsahm beiden rechnern eine feste ip zu geben im gleichen subnet.

google hilft da schnell weiter feste ip vergeben - Google-Suche

die restliche vorgehnsweise bleibt wie im netzwerk


----------

